# Catfish noodle bait



## Big Ave (Apr 2, 2012)

I Fish a good bit at tensaw lake and just wondering what everybody uses for bait? It’s getting that time of year where I like to throw out a bunch of catfish noodles and sit under a shady tree and watch. I usually use Catawba worms or chicken liver or gizzards for bait, what is your go to bait?


----------



## b smith (Jul 7, 2015)

Try cut brim - it is currently the bait to use limb lines


----------



## Big Ave (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks, I will try that.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

I've never noodle fished before, but it sounds interesting.
When you're drifting noodles down Tensaw Lake (river) how deep are you making your lines? Do you use a boat or yak to chase them down?


----------



## Big Ave (Apr 2, 2012)

Most are around 6-8 foot deep. I go around stinggins lake and throw them out in the boat and pull up to the bank in a nice shady spot and wait for one to get bit and chase it down with the trolling motor. It’s pretty fun and I usually do pretty good. I caught the pre made noodles at Walmart on clearance this winter and usually put out 10-18 depending on how many I want to keep up with.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

If you're after eating-size channel cats (one to two lbs), we had an awesome jugging trip a few weeks ago (caught 40 cats in 4 hours) using earthworms. We use a "chicken rig" set-up with two hooks per jug and use small hooks - size 6 or 4, with the weight on the bottom. Most of our jugs had 6-8 ft of line on them.


----------



## Big Ave (Apr 2, 2012)

Good deal, next time I go I’m gonna try to mix the bait up and try a little bit of everything. Thanks for the replies


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Big Ave said:


> I Fish a good bit at tensaw lake and just wondering what everybody uses for bait? It’s getting that time of year where I like to throw out a bunch of catfish noodles and sit under a shady tree and watch. I usually use Catawba worms or chicken liver or gizzards for bait, what is your go to bait?


Best you will find is fresh shad caught the same day. Use to fish em all the time in that area. Learn to throw a net and learn to catch shad. You’ll never regret it.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I only get to noodle fish once a year and when I do I use shad I'd net. They dont stay alive for crap but I throw them in the livewell and cut the big ones in half.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

This is something I've always wanted to try. I've heard of guys wearing out the catfish on Lake Seminole and Eufala and thought it would be fun. 

So I'm guessing that you don't set out the noodles in places that has much of a current? Several have said that they put the depth of the bait at 6-8 feet - how deep is the water where you are doing this?

Thanks!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

shad cut in half is hard to beat and will not get pecked off by roaches and brim. I got lotsa gars that will peck it off. My noodles are a little fancy but I see tons of drink bottles and usually a 12" noodle with a round of duct tape in the middle with the line tied on top of the tape (keeps it from digging into the foam) Weight will keep them from blowing around so much if there is any wind - some folks leave them out overnight but I put mine out at 5 and get em back at dark


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

If you are in a bind for bait grocery store shrimp is hard to beat. Or if you can get mullet from the coast, freeze them then chunk them out for bait.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

hjorgan said:


> If you are in a bind for bait grocery store shrimp is hard to beat. Or if you can get mullet from the coast, freeze them then chunk them out for bait.




.... but at this point - you’ve lost perspective and woulda been better off frying the mullet and shrimp and kicking back watching the sunset!


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Deer/hog liver


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> .... but at this point - you’ve lost perspective and woulda been better off frying the mullet and shrimp and kicking back watching the sunset!


I'm allergic to shrimp and mullet makes my hair grow long in the back.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

hjorgan said:


> I'm allergic to shrimp and mullet makes my hair grow long in the back.



You too?! I thought it was just me....


----------

